# Problems burning DVDs with ImgBurn



## TheCollector (Oct 28, 2008)

...


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

it may be the disc, have you tried cleaning the disc, even simply wiping off some excess dirt can help. I had it happen to me before with other programs, cleaning the disc usually works.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perhaps it's a bad rip? Try ripping the DVD again and burning it from the new image.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm...odd. Maybe it's an issue with the DVD itself or you have an issue with a bad sector on your hard drive and you keep ripping the ISO over that same sector and it's messing up the ISO itself (That's a pretty far fetched guess though...lol)? As a last ditch effort you could try using RipIt4Me, rip it to a different location on your hard drive, and maybe try burning it at a bit slower speed. Other than that I dunno what it could be.


----------

